
Swedish Six-Hour Workday Trial Runs into Trouble: Too Expensive - eplanit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-03/swedish-six-hour-workday-trial-runs-into-trouble-too-expensive
======
lesserknowndan
Is this an example of a "straw man pilot"? Of course it is going to be more
expensive if you have policies in place that require around the clock care of
patients by a specific number of workers. They didn't even need to carry out
the pilot as all they had to do was calculate the hours.

It's very telling that they don't care about the positive health effects
observed of workers.

------
throwaway7767
And this is why we shouldn't frame the discussion of shorter working hours in
terms of economic efficiencies, because then they are easily dismissed if it
turns out people don't accomplish quite as much in 6 hours as they do in 8.

Shorter working hours is something we should be working towards because of the
personal benefits of having more free time. And it can keep people employed a
bit longer in the face of increasing automation if the jobs that do remain get
spread out more.

------
Nullabillity
On the other hand, Sunderby Sjukhus up north seems to have had more positive
results:
[http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=98&artik...](http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=98&artikel=6405641)

